# Trying to post multiple float dates in classified ad



## csxjohn (Jul 24, 2013)

There seems to be a glitch in the posting of my for sale ad in the classified section of TUG

I want to put wks 18-23, 40-45, and 48-49 but the choices are not letting me.

It seem that I'm getting the rental ad choices because of this line above the dates



> Alternatively you can clarify the actual start date in your description to ensure potential renters do not get confused.



I know I was able to do this in a wish buy ad so I would think I could do it in a for sale ad.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2013)

due to the search feature, gaps in for sale ads like that arent allowed.

you can either put an ad in for week 18-49 (then mention the blackout dates)

or put 3 ads in 18-23  40-45 and 48-49...then email me and ill credit you with 2 extra ads.  (note you can use the copy ad feature to easily make a 2nd and 3rd ad then change the floating intervals).


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 24, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> due to the search feature, gaps in for sale ads like that arent allowed.
> 
> you can either put an ad in for week 18-49 (then mention the blackout dates)
> 
> or put 3 ads in 18-23  40-45 and 48-49...then email me and ill credit you with 2 extra ads.  (note you can use the copy ad feature to easily make a 2nd and 3rd ad then change the floating intervals).



Thanks for the explanation, I'll leave it one ad and I have put the actual float periods in the ad body.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2013)

probably easier for a resale ad anyway.

for a rental the dates would be more important given the gaps.


----------

